# Velvet Tamarind



## Shagee415 (Dec 16, 2012)

First time turning this wood. It comes from Malaysia.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 16, 2012)

Shagee415 said:


> First time turning this wood. It comes from Malaysia.



Nice work. What do they call that wood, is it a burl ?


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 17, 2012)

hobbit-hut said:


> Shagee415 said:
> 
> 
> > First time turning this wood. It comes from Malaysia.
> ...



Velvet tamarind. Dense and hard on the tools. Has checks and cracks but turns good if u keep the tools sharp. Pretty pricey.


----------



## LoneStar (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting that. I've seen it offered for sale but never seen anything finished with it.


----------



## bearmanric (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice turn. Like the wood. Rick


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank y'all for all the nice comments. It looks so much better in person. I'm not the best camera guy. Lol. I hane a good chuck left.


----------

